# Your town is shit.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or is it?

http://www.idler.co.uk/html/frontsectio ... ngland.htm


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

lol ;D ;D ;D

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

Man walks up to a Policeman in Crewe and says 'Well, Officer, so this is Crewe, eh? Major railway town, home of the best car in the world? I'd say it's an arsehole of a place."

The officer replies "Really, sir? I expect you're just passing through."


----------

